# laptop with GENTOO ;p

## sslaughter

Hi all,

I want to buy a laptop, but i don't know which one?

Can you give me a propositions ?

It's important for me to have no problems with beryl, compiz and other linux features  :Wink: 

Which laptop is "friendly' for Gentoo?

Do you have any suggesitons?

I was thinking about hp dv6000 ( dv6146eu ) series but i don't know anything about geforce go  series 

thanks for help

----------

## Monkeh

Anything made by Lenovo.

----------

## neiljw

I would look for something with nVidia graphics - in fact, that is what I intend to do in a couple of weeks.  :Wink: 

----------

## taka

I'm using dell-laptop (Inspiron 710m) with intel 855GME.

it's pleasant for me to use with compuz-fusion.  :Laughing: 

but something with nVidia is probably more comfortable ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

dell xps 1330m, 1530m, 1730m   :Laughing: 

should work fine   :Wink: 

----------

## sslaughter

first of all thanks for replies!

but do you know anything about HP notebooks? 

i found something like this : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100568

and now i don't know if nvidia is good choice

on the other hand - now i have pc with nvidia card and everything is working fine

----------

## NathanZachary

Personally, I would take a laptop with nVidia over ATi.  I had a lot more trouble with my ATi cards than the nVidia ones.

----------

## sslaughter

ok so what you will say about:

Lenovo ThinkPad R61i (Core Duo T2330 1.66GHz, 2x1GB, 160GB, DVDRW, 15.4'' WSXGA+, Quadro NVS 140M, WLAN, BT, SC, FPR, Vista Home Premium)

(vista is going to be uninstalled ;p of course )

i found this info in lenovo site :

http://www5.pc.ibm.com/europe/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_NF5ARxx?open&OpenDocument&epi=web_express

and now i have question about speed of bus and speed of memory:

in this notebook cpu front bus have : 533mhz and memory have speed up to 667mhz 

what You tink about it?

What about this nvidia card  (Qaudro 140m)?

Thanks for replies !

----------

## Yinchie

Using a Dell XPS M1710 here

----------

## NathanZachary

That's not a bad little setup there.  I wouldn't mind having one.  :Smile: 

----------

## lyric340

I've got a Dell Inspiron 6400 that is running perfectly under amd64 gentoo.

I also have, for work, an HP nw8440 that is working flawlessly (better than my Dell).

Cheers,

Lyric

----------

## mroconnor

Thinkpad/Lenovo - But be sure to get nvidia not ATI. My ATI card works but is, from what I understand, more of a hassle then nvidia cards.

Good luck.

----------

## sslaughter

so maybe IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad R 61 [NF55WPB]

it seems to be quiet good, but i don't know any results of tests for this computer

What do you think about it?

----------

## Zero666

Samsung or one of the Dell XPS Family.

I personally got a Samsung Q70. It works very well with Gentoo under amd64.

----------

## mroconnor

I think you wont go wrong with that lappy. the Thinkpads are really tough and seem to take to linux pretty well. Plus things like the finger print scanner and hdaps are fun to play with!   :Smile: 

----------

